# The GURU: Favorite AAS



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

The late steroid Guru Dan Duchaine once commented that if he was only limited to a single steroid for the rest of his life, it wouldn’t be testosterone, the foundation for most cycles. It wouldn’t be Dianabol, Arnold’s supposed favorite and the oral of Champions. It wouldn’t be any of the steroids we consider to be staples of solid cycles. No, Dan Duchaine opted for a little-known drug known as Anatrofin (Stenbolone) . Oddly, the drug is no longer in major production today, but there are a lot of reasons why it should be, and Duchaine (ahead of his time on most other issues) may have just been onto something. What is Anatrofin, how could it be useful for bodybuilders, and does it have a future? Let’s learn more!

Anatrofin is somewhat similar to the popular steroid Primobolan. It has some minor molecular modifications which move it from the 1-methyl to the 2-methyl group. Anatrofin is also known as Stenbolone, and was available in both oral and injectable format. Injectable is the preferred delivery method. The oral format can be fairly toxic to the liver, and since this drug hasn’t been tested thoroughly, it’s better to err on the side of caution and stick with the injectable version until the full toxicity of the oral version is known. With all steroids, injectable version trumps orals in terms of effectiveness as well as avoiding stress to the liver and kidneys.

As far as side effects, Anatrofin isn’t all that androgenic, so common side effects such as Gynecomastia, bloating, and major water retention aren’t of major concern. It was for this reason that Dan Duchaine was so excited about this drug. When taken via injectable format, the “side effects – to – positive effects ratio” was among the best that Duchaine had ever seen. He had plans to push this steroid as a solid alternative to standard testosterone/Nandrolone usage. Unfortunately, his untimely death ended his dreams for this and many other compounds.

Let’s take a look at the technical aspects of this compound. Anatrofin would be used in doses of 100 mgs, injected three to four times per week. It is active in the body for three days, which would mean over a period of 6 to 8 weeks, one would develop peak levels. Remember that this would mean the user would only be able to use 400 mg per week maximum. This is a far cry from the 1200 or more mg per week that you see many bodybuilders using for testosterone these days. Anatrofin is a more potent drug, as Duchaine freely admitted, and its dosage needs to be strictly limited.

Anatrofin may or may not ever return to the realm of popular and commonly used steroids. All we know is that most of the steroids and other compounds that Dan Duchaine championed eventually worked their way into the mainstream steroid world in a very successful manner, even if it took years to occur. Anatrofin will likely be no different. Awareness of this compound is the first step to demand, which may motivate manufacturers all over the world to begin offering the product once again. It is only then that the world can share in Duchaine’s vision of a bit of Anatrofin in everyone’s weekly cycle!


----------

